# Windows n'apparait pas au démarrage (avec alt)



## chikaw69 (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
je cherche solution à mon problème, j'ai chercher des solutions partout mais jamais trouver exactement mon problème.

Voilà, cela fait 3 semaines que j'ai installé windows 7 en bootcamp sur mon MacBook pro, il fonctionnait très bien, c'est une version officielle.
Cependant, j'ai voulu le lancer aujourd'hui. Au démarrage, je suis rester appuyé sur Alt pour accéder au "menu de démarrage" mais la partition Windows ne s'y trouvait plus ! Il n'y a que Macintosh et EFI boot.
Je suis donc allé dans Preferences systèmes (une fois sur OS X), disque de démarrage, et j'ai sélectionner Bootcamp Windows comme disque de démarrage qui, ici, était affiché. De plus, les dossiers sur Windows sont toujours visibles et accessibles depuis le Finder.
J'ai donc redémarrer mon mac, pour l'ouvrir sous Windows mais là, message embêtant : "NO BOOTABLE DEVICE - INSERT BOOT DISK AND PRESS ANY KEY".

J'aimerai donc tout simplement réussir à démarrer Windows..

Je ne sais pas si ça peut être une piste mais dans l'utilitaire de disque, dans la description de le partition bootcamp, il y a marqué "Propriétaires : désactivé" alors que celui-ci est activé pour la partition OS X.

Si vous savez comment je peux régler ce problème, je suis plus que preneur.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## malika123 (16 Juillet 2019)

Bonsoir je me retrouve avec le meme probleme ma partition bootcamp fonctionnait tres bien depuis bien longtemps mais celà fait une semaine voir dix jour que je ne vois plus windows il n'apparait pas au demarrage, 

"NO BOOTABLE DEVICE - INSERT BOOT DISK AND PRESS ANY KEY".

Alors que bootcamp est intact dans utilitaire de disque????

J'espere trouver solution merci.


----------

